# How do I attach things to a velvet backing?



## Sgt_Lobo (Nov 2, 2007)

My shadow/trinket box is almost complete (see blog). I have lined corkboard with velvet for the bottom of the shadow-box/lid portion of my box. I have two military coins that I want to attach to the velvet lined corkboard. The deal is though, as the shadow box portion serves as the lid to the actual trinket box, the coins need to be attached fairly securly so they don't come undone whenever the lid is opened and closed.

I was thinking maybe hot-glue, but if I decide to remove the coins from the box at sometime, will I be able to clean up the mess on the backside of the coins?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Sarge - don't use hot glue-- won't last long with the up and down of the lid, plus it may damage the surface of the coin.

I can't put to mind the name of the gadget to use, but it's like a plate holder/stand except very small and brass. It would basically cradle the coin - like a finger ring setting for a fine diamond. Would attach the mount to the backing through a small hole. My brother mounted my Dad's hammer and favorite wooden rule in a shadow box like this and it worked well.

Hope that helps.


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

Sarge, I would use small pieces of Velcro.
God bless


----------



## Sgt_Lobo (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas… I'm off to wal-mart now. I will look for the little "plate holder" deals, and if I don't see 'em, I'll pick up some velcro and give that a try! Thanks again…


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Sarge - the brass holders will have to be picked up at a good hobby store or a custom frame shop.

No offense on the velcro - but how will you attach velcro to the coin wtihout some type of adhesive? I'm concerned about the adhesive since it may discolor your coin. I'm assuming these coins are not run of the mill coins and have some significant meaning. Maybe nothing to worry about, but you don't want to mar a memento if you don't have to. I'd take your idea to a frame shop that does shadow boxes and let them help you on the mounting.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Sgt_Lobo (Nov 2, 2007)

Top Sarge and Betsy: Thanks for the suggestions. I actually ended up going with the velcro which is holding like a champ. Now all I have to do is attach all the hardware and I'll be done!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Top Sarge - is that military talk for "clasp?" 

Sarge-glad the velcro is working. It's always nice to get to the end of a project and be able to sit back and admire it.


----------

